# Using Voice Search - eStream 4k Permissions?!?



## jethrodesign (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, when I try to use the Google Search function on my TS4K, I get a dialog stating that to enable the search feature I need to allow permissions or data to be sent to eStream 4K. If I choose to not allow this, I am not able to use the Google Search button and feature.

- What is eStream 4K, and what does this service have to do with the TiVo?

I would have imagined it stating it needed to share data with Google (which is bad enough), but not some 3rd party I've never heard of. Makes me nervous, but I'd like to try the search features...


----------



## jethrodesign (Mar 2, 2006)

- Anyone have any more insight on this? Does everyone just accept it or know what the reference is?

From searching, it looks like eStream 4k is a separate device that looks like a TS4K (can even use a TiVo remote), but is for cable companies?!? Is this Tivo's new parent company or something?

I'd like to test out the search capabilities on this, but am cautious with permissions & sharing data these days...


----------



## jethrodesign (Mar 2, 2006)

Is this just obvious to everyone except me?!? Here's the screen I see.

Now that I read it again, I'm wondering if this is considering the TS4K as a 'eStream4K'? When I search for eStream 4K, I see a device that sounds very similar to the Tivo Stream, and even has an option to purchase with the TiVo remote. Is the TS4K just a rebranded version of the eStream 4K, or vice-versa?!?

I tried contacting TiVo support, but they were pretty clueless and I couldn't understand the person on phone.

- Any insight here?!?


----------



## jethrodesign (Mar 2, 2006)

Hmmph. I've contacted TiVo Support about this now, and hey have no answer. Told me to call, which I did and the person had no clue. So I posted on the TiVo Facebook Messenger, so I could post these photos, and so far no response. And no response here as well.

- Am I really the only one who's interested in finding out what this is, or somehow is missing something obvious?!?


----------



## mschnebly (Feb 21, 2011)

jethrodesign said:


> Hmmph. I've contacted TiVo Support about this now, and hey have no answer. Told me to call, which I did and the person had no clue. So I posted on the TiVo Facebook Messenger, so I could post these photos, and so far no response. And no response here as well.
> 
> - Am I really the only one who's interested in finding out what this is, or somehow is missing something obvious?!?


Looks like everyone is social distancing here! RUN! It's Covid!!


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I have an old Android phone with google home and also google apps like assistant that searches on the phone for stuff.

E-stream looks to be the button with the tivo icon on it. 

Android tv looks to be the button with the circle.

Search works on mines ok.


----------



## jethrodesign (Mar 2, 2006)

Old Roamio 0 said:


> I have an old Android phone with google home and also google apps like assistant that searches on the phone for stuff.
> 
> E-stream looks to be the button with the tivo icon on it.
> 
> ...


When you enabled search on the Tivo, did you have to agree to allow Google to share data with 'eStream 4K' (or do you recall)?

It 'appears' that eStream 4K is a similar device by another company (see here). Why would Google need to share data with them to be able to search on a TS4K?

I can't believe how challenging it's been to get an answer to this. I guess everyone just clicks 'OK' without worrying much about data sharing & privacy these days?!?


----------



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi. sorry I don't remember. I think it just "knows" me anyway from my gmail acct I log in with or the Android cell phone. thanks


----------

